# Metal High Jump



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At Faelan's Grad Novice trials, we were next to a ring that had loud, clanging metal jumps which the stewards were not careful about not clanging. Then a plastic dumbbell hit the high jump while we were About Turning (what are the odds LOL) in that corner at one point.

Faelan is responsive to noise - so, I have been seeing Acme Jumps listed in premiums of late like they are a selling point. I looked them up and hey, they are metal jumps which none of my clubs have.

I am considering purchasing a set although I have a perfectly good 4 foot wooden set - 

Thoughts? Would it help Faelan as he moves towards his UDX and possibly beyond?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

We usually have plastic jumps at our shows around here. I can't imagine how heavy the metal ones are. My broad jump is regulation size(designed from the AKC rulebook), but is light weight, because of the wood used.

I wouldn't like having metal jumps at shows. Plastic ones can be noisy enough, ecspecially if the stewards are new, and do not know to be quiet with jumps.

It will be interesting hearing more about these jumps in this thread though.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I've never seen metal jumps anywhere, let alone a trial. Ours are either wood or PVC. I can only imagine how loud metal ones would be.


----------

